#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Classic Toyota Land Cruiser

## Jesus Jones

Saw an old land cruiser in Hua Hin the other day,

Does anyone know if this is a model that was available in Thailand and what the going rate for one would be?

----------


## baldrick

FJ45 ?

does it have to be a short wheel base - there is a trayback here

- :: One2car.com àÇçºÇÑ¹·Ù¤ÒÃì µÅÒ´«×éÍ¢ÒÂÃ¶Á×ÍÊÍ§ÍÍ¹äÅ¹ì ÍÑ»à´µÃ¶Á×ÍÊÍ§·Ø¡¤Ñ¹·Ø¡ÍÒ·ÔµÂì Ã¶Â¹µì·Ø¡¤Ñ¹ÁÕ 7 ÃÙ»¨ÃÔ§ :: -

----------


## Jesus Jones

The one I say was same as in the picture, i think the one in the link as a little newer.

Either way it looks expensive, i was expecting it to around 60-100k so i'm way out.

----------


## taxexile

i went to look at that car some time back, hes asking 400000 for it, but will negotiate.

had a drive in it, looks great, but it drove rough.

he specialises in those models, usually hardtops though.

----------


## Bung

They will drive rough, they are full on 4wd's with leaf spring front ends. Used to drive them underground in West Aus in all sorts of conditions and virtually indestructable. A mate had one with a 318 V8 in it 3 speed orignal model was nice. Good one's will increase in value.

----------


## The_Dude

My baby FJ40 (California Edition, note intake louvers are screw in panel and not stamped on tub body).
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...l_fj40_001.jpg
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...l_fj40_002.jpg
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...l_fj40_003.jpg
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...l_fj40_004.jpg
https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/albums/u...l_fj40_006.jpg
 ::chitown::

----------


## Mr Earl

I'm a big Landcruiser fan as well
This one I keep in Wasilla, AK
Aluminum tub, lockers front and rear, Power steering, Spring over and lengthened wheelbase.

----------


## Mr Earl

> FJ45 ?-


Being a diesel would make it a BJ45. Nice looking rig! I'd rather have it than my Land Rover. :Sad:

----------


## Happyman

Built like a brick sh*thouse and nearly indestructible !!

Was our standard vehicle for 1,000's of Km inspecting pipelines in the Algerian Sahara !

----------


## gjbkk

I am just back from Kanchanaburi and on the left side on the way back about 22K from Nakon Prathom and about 250M from the Ratchaburi junction heading towards Bangkok there are two Landcruisers for sale and the guy seems to have a few Landcruisers under restoration of some sort.

In fact there seems to be a lot of ex-military jeeps for sale on that road if anyone is looking.

----------


## English Noodles

The air con unit is a little much though, it looks like it's been ripped straight out of a house.

----------


## Mr Earl

> In fact there seems to be a lot of ex-military jeeps for sale on that road if anyone is looking.


Those are M-37 US military Dodge powerwagons.. Most were really rough and rather expensive.

----------


## TizMe

My elder brother lived in the New Guinea highlands for a few years in the early '80s.

Of all the 4WD vehicles that were there. He said that the Toyota Land Cruisers were the only ones that survived any length of time.

----------


## mingmong

> Saw an old land cruiser in Hua Hin the other day,
> 
> Does anyone know if this is a model that was available in Thailand and what the going rate for one would be?


had a mate take 1 back to NZ and back to Darwin after 3 years, we now drive new Fords and miss the rattling windows and basic non a/c life style
these have to go down with the Model 'T' as good people movers in my life time in Tropical Australia

----------


## English Noodles



----------


## Beadle

Last week's Top Gear had them take one of these Landcruisers, a 90's Range Rover and a Suzuki Jimny across Bolivia.

The Landcruiser encountered all sorts of problems; rear diff broke and suspension broke amongst other things. Needed jump starting all the time.

Surprisingly the Range Rover was the most reliable and best 4x4 on the journey by some margin, notoriously unreliable as they are.

----------


## Mr Earl

my 68 landrover 109 recently morphed into pickup truck!


before.

----------


## taxexile

looks good, 4 seater pickup configuration would have been nicer imho, but nitpicking aside, what engine do you have in it ?

----------


## Mr Earl

I needed something for picking palm in the rainy season, it's a basic work truck now.
Cost of the conversion was 12000 baht! An amazing amount of labor went into it!

It's got the Isuzu 3.1 4JG2 turbo diesel and 5spd from a Trooper. Underneath she got LH78 lancruiser axles and coils springs. 4.11 gears and electric rear locker. Power steering gear is from Mitsubishi Pasero.

----------


## mackayae



----------

